# What Morph my Leo Gecko



## marc26 (Aug 12, 2012)

What Morph my Leo Gecko Please











Also Eye pigment is bright Green eyes with snake/slit eyes.

Thanks


----------



## marc26 (Aug 12, 2012)

Close up of eye pigment


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

People will be needing a full body shot


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

DUH! Just looked at the thread again..... Something wrong with the PC methinks!
Im guessing SHCT


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

At the moment is it a Hypo, if it looses the spots on the back then it will turn Super Hypo.

The eyes look completely normal. :2thumb:


----------

